# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری > گفتگو: بيايد يه بازي تحت وب با هم بسازيم

## ramtin-w

سلام به تمام برنامه نويس هاي عزيز 
ما تا حالا بازي هاي زيادي رو تحت وب ديديم كه هيچكدومشون *ايراني* نيستن و ربطي به مليت ما ندارن
من اينجا يه تاپيك زدم كه با هم يه پروژه بازي انلاين تحت وب رو شروع كنيم تو سبك تراوين 
ولي بازي *ايراني* بشه همه برنامه نويسي و كارهاش هم پاي خودمون باشه 
بازي نياز به *سناريو* داره
نياز به *جمع بندي* داره 
نياز به *تقسيم وظايف* داره 
*برنامه نويسي* مي خواد 
كار هاي *ديزاين* كدي مي خواد 
مثل جاوا اسكريپت و ..
ساخت *ديتا بيس*
و يك *فتو شاپ* كار مي خواد 
اينا دردسر هاش هستند ولي من قول مي دم اگه راه بيفته پوز تراوين رو هم مي زنه 
اينا نياز به پايه بودن شما داره هر كسي كه مي خواد همكاري كنه و يه بخشي رو به عهده بگيره همين الان 
يه پست بزاره و بگه منم هستم وبگه توي كدوم قسمت مي تونه مفيد باشه تا اين پروژه ملي راه بيفته
يه ايدي هم بدين بد نميشه
__________________________________________________  ____
نفر اول خودم من هستم توي كار برنامه نويسي و مديريت پروژه
*ramtinzion@yahoo.com*

----------


## LORD AELX

1. مثال نقض حرف شما، پروژه *ایرانی* آسمان دژ (http://asmandez.ir) کار یکی از دوستان بنده به همراه تیم شون که جوایز زیادی دریافت کرده... 
2. به عنوان یک پروژه تحقیقاتی با یک تیم از افراد مورد نیاز، کار جالبی هست.

راستی منم خیلی درگیر شرکت و کارهام بودم ولی به زودی بر می گردم به دنیای تحقیقات کامپیوتر و مخصوصا برنامه نویسی و مخصوصا پروژه تحقیقاتی آموزشی بازی های رایانه ای که نیمه کاره رهاش کردم... ;)

----------


## rayared

برای ساخت یک بازی انلاین من هستم
من برنامه نویسی با زبان های:php.html.jsکه تحت وب هست رو بلدم
دوهفته است توفکر ساخت یک بازی انلاین تحت وب هستم بازی های انلاین انگلیسی رو فارسی کردم اما دوست دارم خودم یک بازی بسازم هرکس کمک خواست در خدمتم

----------


## benyamin_pc

> سلام به تمام برنامه نويس هاي عزيز 
> ما تا حالا بازي هاي زيادي رو تحت وب ديديم كه هيچكدومشون *ايراني* نيستن و ربطي به مليت ما ندارن
> من اينجا يه تاپيك زدم كه با هم يه پروژه بازي انلاين تحت وب رو شروع كنيم تو سبك تراوين 
> ولي بازي *ايراني* بشه همه برنامه نويسي و كارهاش هم پاي خودمون باشه 
> بازي نياز به *سناريو* داره
> نياز به *جمع بندي* داره 
> نياز به *تقسيم وظايف* داره 
> *برنامه نويسي* مي خواد 
> كار هاي *ديزاين* كدي مي خواد 
> ...



تقریبا هرگونه بازی آنلاین 2بعدی و بعضی مدل های 3 بعدی که زیاد سینگین نباشه می نویسم و همه کارهاشم خودم انجام میدم . نحوه همکاری بفرمائید

----------


## رضا قربانی

بازی انلاین رو با php  می شه راحت نوشت . خوراک php هست .

گرافیک و برنامه نویسی و اینا رو بریز دور . اونی که بازی نقل می کنه شرطه ، بقیه اش ردیف می شه .

----------


## AHRIMANSEFID

سلام من بررسی کردم و به این نتیجه رسیدم این بازی XNA و آسمان‌دژ بهیچ عنوان در ایران طراحی نشد این بازی رایگان بودن و بقولی دوستان مهندسی معکوس کردن.
جایزه رو که خیلی های می گیرن مثل کسی که اسی کامرس رو فارسی کرد و 11 ملیون فروخت و کلی هم جایزه گرفت.
این ها ملاک نیست.

----------


## L u k e

Xna بازی نیست که

----------


## rahmatr

سری هم به بنیاد ملی بازیهای رایانه ای بزنید.

----------


## fa_karoon

دوستانی که توانایی انجام این کار را دارند چرا شروع  نمی کنند؟ لطفا تمام مراحل کار را همراه با کد توضیح دهید تا کسانی مثل من که تازه می خواهند شروع کنند یاد بگیرند. اگر دوستان لطف می کردند و لینک دانلود موتور یونیتی و آموزش آن و آموزش ساخت بازی با فلش را در صورت امکان قرار می دادند بسیار شاکر و سپاسگزار می بودیم(بنده که هر چه گشتم به سراب رسیدم) در ضمن من ASP کار هستم نمی دونم اگه بخواین با PHP بنویسید به دردتون می خورم یا نه اما به Css و Jscript تسلط دارم حالا اگه Ajax و XML هم به درد بخوره یه کمک هایی می تونم بکنم


سوال دیگر اینکه آیا یک بازی آنلاین که به صورت گروهی بازی می شود مثل آسمان دژ را می توان در یک هاست با 10گیگ پهنای باند قرار داد و سایت با 1000 نفر آنلاین هنگ نکند؟

----------


## benyamin_pc

من نمیدونم چجوری سرچ کردین آخه موضوعاتی که میخاین با ی سرچ ساده میان
برای دانلود یونیتی به خود سایت یونیتی برین و برای آموزش یونیتی هم 5 تا ویدئو توتاریال تو خود سایتش هست که برا شروع خوبن و بعد هم تو انجمن خودش ی کورس آموزشی از یونیتی که خیلی عالیه به صورت لینکه دانلود ویدئو توتاریال هست بعد هم یکی از این انجمن های ایرانی بود که نمیشه اسم ببرم اما با ی سرچ سریع پیدا میکنین 15 گیگ آموزش یونیتی گذاشته که بعد از همه اینهام دیگه با داکیومنتها میشه حرفه ای شد
در مورد فلش هم که دیگه نیاز به معرفی هیچ سایتی نیست چون حتی برای تک تک دستورات فلش چندین سایت چندین مثال زدن! و دیگه به حدی شده که به نظرم برنامه نویسی که اصلا فلش بلد نیست میتونه به کمکشون با فلش هر چیزی بنویسه! پکیج های کامل ویدئو توتاریال هم برای دانلود مجانی بی شمار پیدا میشه

----------


## AHRIMANSEFID

XNOVA Revolution خوب این بازی هم با همین نوشته شده و جوز هم دارد.
شما اگه صفحه رو سورس باز کنید خواهی دید.


http://www.warcry.ir/

این هم عکس

----------


## arman14

سلام دوستانچی شد کارو شروع کردین؟!!!

----------


## orache

جاااااان پوز تراوین رو میزنه ؟؟ داداش زحمت کشیدیا من 1 نفره بزنم پوز جد تراوین هم میزنه اخه داداش بازی  رو 2004 ساختن میدونی چقدر قدیمیه ؟؟ البته برای ایرانی ها چون سرعت زاغارته خوبه ولی یه نگاه به این سایت بنداز و بازی های انلاین رو نگاه کن 
http://www.mmobomb.com/browsergames/

----------


## shaho_p

به نظر شما برای ساخت بازی آنلاین سبک استراتژیک به صورت چند کاربره (گروهی) باشه بهتره یا به صورت تک کاربره ؟
 :متفکر:

----------


## Amir_f

> جاااااان پوز تراوین رو میزنه ؟؟ داداش زحمت کشیدیا من 1 نفره بزنم پوز جد تراوین هم میزنه اخه داداش بازی  رو 2004 ساختن میدونی چقدر قدیمیه ؟؟ البته برای ایرانی ها چون سرعت زاغارته خوبه ولی یه نگاه به این سایت بنداز و بازی های انلاین رو نگاه کن 
> http://www.mmobomb.com/browsergames/


شما احتمالا همون ورژن قدیمی شو بازی کردی ! ورژن جدیدشو بردید ببینید هم مشکلات امنیتیش حل شده هم امکانات قهرمان بازی رو جذاب تر کرده ، مهم نیست بازی 2 بعدی یا 3 بعدی باشه ! مخصوصا با نت ایران که نمیشه این بازی ها رو کرد ! خوبی تراوین سرعت لود بالاش هست و توی هر سیستمی میشه بازی کرد .

----------


## Amir_f

> به نظر شما برای ساخت بازی آنلاین سبک استراتژیک به صورت چند کاربره (گروهی) باشه بهتره یا به صورت تک کاربره ؟


کلا بازی تیمی هست ، ولی من از حرف شما برداشتم اینه که میگید چند کاربر توی پیشرفت با هم مشارکت داشته باشند ، به عنوان مثال اگه بازی ایکاریم رو دیده باشید هر کاربری توی یک جزیره در اول بازی شهری داره و توی هر جزیره هم چوب بری هست که برای ارتقا سطح چوب بری تمام اعضای جزیره با هم همکاری میکنند ( هرچقدر سطح چوب بری رو بالا ببرید میتونید کارگر بیشتری بذارید چوب جمع کنه براتون ) در کنارش هم شهر یا شهر هاتون رو انفرادی پیشرفت میدید . به نظر من هرچقدر مشارکت بیشتر باشه بازی جذابتره

----------

